How do I make sure I never miss anything interesting on hacker news? - manymany
======
andrewstuart
Just obsessively visit every five minutes. Like everyone else who should be
writing code.

~~~
rubycasts
Love the obsessive part :)

------
gus_massa
First: Don't worry too much, it's bad for your health.

You can read some filtered versions like:

Best (less gravity):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

100points (filtered):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=100](https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=100)

Last: As a public service, please check Newest
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)
from time to time to pick interesting stories before they disappear unnoticed.
It's nice to be the first to upvote a story and see it later in the front
page.

------
ipsum2
I like cperciva's daily top hacker news posts:

[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)

I've noticed that I missed some great articles, even though I visit Hacker
News every couple of hours or so.

------
Errorcod3
I have an additional monitor dedicated to HN that refreshed on /newest every
30 seconds.

~~~
atmosx
You cant be serious... What do you do a living? Doesnt that setup drive you
nuts?

------
Chetan496
If you use the Chrome browser or Android/iOS, install
'Pushbullet'([https://www.pushbullet.com/](https://www.pushbullet.com/)) and
subscribe to Hacker news channel in it.

Pushbullet will send you a notification whenever an article on Hacker news
gets more than 500 upvotes. Generally, such articles are interesting.

------
brudgers
Change your definition of "anything interesting" to stories about Paris
Hilton's dead dog. If the definition includes much of anything technical, it's
a lost cause.

Even if you could read all of HN, you'd still miss interesting stuff because
everything interesting doesn't make it to HN. That's why people can submit
stories.

------
anthony_franco
Subscribe to the Hacker News Newsletter

[http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/)

~~~
chamoda
Yes. This newsletter is very useful.

------
veidr
Read [https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs) ;-)

(P.S.: Somebody please invite me to that site.)

